# 2006 Onix



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

After riding my 2006 Onix Ultegra in stock condition (except the seat) for the past two years, I am ready to upgrade components. Any suggestions? What mods would provide great bang for the buck (judged by improved performance/handling and reduced weight). Thanks.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

A good wheelset is a great upgrade.


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*Wheels*

Any recommendations on wheels? Also, should I replace the fork?


----------

